# Strange hypo



## Carynb (Feb 26, 2010)

When J goes hypo half a carton of ribena and 2 digestives always does the trick but not yesterday.
School phoned me to say he felt hypo they tested him and he was 4.7, I told them to give him ribena and digestives as he felt really hypo and to test him again in 20 mins. They rang me back after 30 mins to say he was now 3.5 so I said give him another 100mls ribena and test again in 15 mins. I actually drove to school then because I was worried, tested him again and he was 7.0- still not that high for him,usually goes up 11 ish after hypo treatment but only for a short while.
He'd had a decent lunch and had not taken too N/Rapid.
I think he is also coming out of honeymoon period as he's insulin has gone up over last week or so and I'm finding it hard to work out his ratios as they seem to change everyday.
Is it normal to need more than one treatment for a hypo?
Sorry for rambling!!
C


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 26, 2010)

I guess it also depends on what he was doing prior to the hypo, stress of a bad lesson on the body or physical activity....running around etc? Sometimes it can be the absorbtion of the insulin in that area that you used for the injection site. So many variants I guess.

Im sure someone can give better advice in relation to managing children on insulin, but I remember when my honeymoon period was over it was like starting again. I had to change everything, you may well be right in suggesting that is where you are at with J at this time.

Hope it sorts out.

L x


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2010)

F sometimes has hypos like that.  I think Sugarbum is right and it's probably down to what he was doing beforehand.  We normally manage to get F's sugars back up with half a carton of orange, and two digestives, but in the past it has occasionally taken three treatments to make it go up - and that's usually when she has been very active.


----------



## carolb (Feb 28, 2010)

*hypo*



Carynb said:


> When J goes hypo half a carton of ribena and 2 digestives always does the trick but not yesterday.
> School phoned me to say he felt hypo they tested him and he was 4.7, I told them to give him ribena and digestives as he felt really hypo and to test him again in 20 mins. They rang me back after 30 mins to say he was now 3.5 so I said give him another 100mls ribena and test again in 15 mins. I actually drove to school then because I was worried, tested him again and he was 7.0- still not that high for him,usually goes up 11 ish after hypo treatment but only for a short while.
> He'd had a decent lunch and had not taken too N/Rapid.
> I think he is also coming out of honeymoon period as he's insulin has gone up over last week or so and I'm finding it hard to work out his ratios as they seem to change everyday.
> ...



the best and easiest way to treat a hypo is to drink lucozade or sugar water it is absorbed into the blood stream straight away,then you must eat a carbohydrate


----------



## Carynb (Feb 28, 2010)

carolb said:


> the best and easiest way to treat a hypo is to drink lucozade or sugar water it is absorbed into the blood stream straight away,then you must eat a carbohydrate


He has ribena which is absorbed very quickly and digestive biscuits which work well for the carb normally.
Don't know what it was- no sport/activity before hand-very odd! But hey ho!


----------



## bev (Feb 28, 2010)

It sounds to me as if he had been high and dropped very quickly which gave him the feeling of a hypo. Then giving him the ribena obviously stopped it in its tracks a bit - but he was still going down when he ate the biscuits which then stopped the ribena from being absorbed. It might be better to give ribena first and then wait 10 or 15 minutes and only if levels are above 4 then give the biscuits - but i would have thought 1 biscuit was enough. We are on a pump and only give the drink and test after 10/15 minutes - no need for a carb at all. I think (?) the newest advice is that a slow release carb isnt required on mdi once levels are at a decent level as you will just get a spike later on.Bev


----------

